# Brown Trout



## Mbennie (Jun 24, 2005)

Lake run or resident? Had a nice kype, measured out at 25 inches. My largest brown caught in a river.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Mbennie said:


> Lake run or resident?


Nice fish. There doesn't appear to be any blue dots on the cheeks or red spots on the flanks so I would err on the side of it being lake run.

It's a good looking trout either way. Congratulations on a fine catch.


----------



## oldrank2019 (Sep 30, 2019)

Nice fish.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice fish, it looks like a river native to me, it's pretty dark.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Laker with the spawning suite on.


----------



## averagejoefisherman (Apr 1, 2020)

Either way, that's a pig!


----------

